# Looking for a carry gun what do you recommend



## Bumfighter (Apr 11, 2012)

As the title says I'm looking for a pistol to carry i have a sig p226 extreme but id say its a bit big to carry. I'm looking for something reasonable price but more importantly still accurate and reliable


----------



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

IMO go to the range try some different guns out and pick what works for you. But the gun that I would choose would be a Glock, the reason why is you have the option of full size, compact and sub compact. Glock reputation is incredible and you have people that love Glocks and hate Glocks but at the end of the day they have to admit the gun is reliable the reputation speaks for itself. You also can change the magazine capacity in your Glock for example, with a Glock 19 you can use the 15rd mag, 17rd mag and 33rd mag in that gun depending on the state you live in and what that state laws allow. Glocks also has a variety of different calibers to choose from 9mm, 40Ss&w, 357sig, 45cal. In my opinion Glocks has it all when it comes to handguns it's the black belt of handguns:numbchuck:. Just my two cents on this topic I know some may disagree but Glocks work for me, may not for others but for me Glocks rock.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Take a good look at the new S&W shield.....JJ


----------



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

*There is Just One Problem with the Shield as your CCW...*



chessail77 said:


> Take a good look at the new S&W shield.....JJ


+1

If you are interested in a gun that can shoot all the cheap Walmart ammo with zero problems the Shield will not let you down.

There is only one problem with the Shield. You can't buy it because everyone else knows what I just told you and you cannot find one and many people who do find a Shield are paying above MSRP.

If you are patient and willing to wait on a list for a long time you too can own the Gun of The Year.

Russ


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

I carry my KelTec PF9 90% of the time I carry a weapon because it is so small, easy to conceal and it is a 9mm. Other small pistols like the S&W Shield, Ruger LC9, Karh PM9 that are PF9 copies with their own ideas and/or safeties are excellent choices for going small. The Karh is probably my favorite, but I still prefer my PF9 design over the other two.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

That is the 64$ question, to which there is not a perfect answer. Guns are like clothes, what may be great for you may not be great for me. There is such a number of decent to spectacular CC pieces out there now, the choices seem mind boggling. Whatever you do, make sure you try the gun first and that it is quality made, reliable without question, and you can shoot it well. This requires some homework on your part. I know, not really answering your question, but I feel kinda like trying to give an answer to something to which I have no idea as to the parameters of how the "answer" is going to get used. I think only the individual can find the right choice for what they are looking for. JMHO.


----------



## Bumfighter (Apr 11, 2012)

Hmm well right now im looking at the P238 HDW i like that its stainless its got a safety its a .380acp


----------



## pistolero_loco (Sep 27, 2010)

Russ said:


> +1
> 
> If you are interested in a gun that can shoot all the cheap Walmart ammo with zero problems the Shield will not let you down.
> 
> ...


+2 on the Shield - solid gun, good trigger, been flawless for me to date. Also like the Ruger LC9 as well, but this one has a different feel (thinner grip and longer trigger pull). 9mm is priced reasonable enough to practice alot with. I didn't like the Kahr's had trouble with mag not staying seated and trigger too long, the Glock, most Sigs, and HK P200 SK were too heavy for a CCW for my needs, don't like to carry cocked and locked so Sig P238 didn't suit, many others have too short a grip (such as Sig 290), some pistols are unproven-Kimber Solo, etc. Others worth inspection would be the Walther PPS and Beretta Nano. Everyones needs and preferences are unique however, get what works for you.


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

i really like my beretta nano... really liked the feel of the shield... but can find them.... also if you can find a s&w 3rd gen 3913 , 3914, or 908 they are great single stack nines...


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

The used 3rd Generation Smiths are a good recomendation,I had a 915 years ago and it was a nice piece.I ran a few matches in minor scoring with it and it worked pretty well,not my Beretta but it it ran well enough to to stay in a top 3 finish.

I'm a 1911 diehard and pretty much always have been,but I know how to work on them too.For accurate and reliable,out of the box,the only gun I consider that to be is an HK.I don't like Glocks for many reasons,but that's besides the point.They are a good gun,but still a rung below HK.

A few years ago a USP 45 (or HK45,I don't recall which now) was run for a test by the owner.At 160,000 he had only replaced the recoil spring twice (and maybe the trigger return spring),then sent it to HK for a looksee.They resprung the whole gun and upgraded the firing pin block assy to the new style,and sent it back to him,no charge.Really hard to beat that.The post is in HKPRO's archives but someone dug it up a week or so ago if you're interested in it.

HK is a unique company.The majority of their parts are made in house for quality control,very few things are subbed out.That's why they are modular,basically nothing needs fitting.You just don't go to work for them either,most of their employees are generations old HK employees.Alot of knowledge is handed down through the family for building HKs,you aren't going to learn it in an armorers course or apprenticeship there so that helps keep quality on top.They also aren't building guns for the masses.They are strictly a military an LE contractor so civilian sales are a second thought.I hear about once a month someone wanting HK to build this,or change that,ain't gonna happen without a contract to cover the R&D,tooling and testing.That and importation is why HKs are expensive to most people,but that same person will spend more than that on a 1911 that won't hang with the HK for the long haul.Glock lovers tout the innovation of the Glock,I don't see it.HK perfected plastic,used the poly bore,and many other things before a Glock came off the line.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Beretta PX4 subcompact, very reliable, accurate shooter, a somewhat thick and stumpy little beast, but you got 13+1 of 9mm fun. All those thin comfortable pistols are fine, but if/ SHTF i'd take 13+1 on a dime.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm a Beretta guy at heart, but I carry a Bodyguard .380........later serial #.........fits my front pocket nicely, desantis holster...only holds 7, but I feel that it's enough.......using Rem Home Defense, 925fps, 194 flbs, 9.4 in. pen. in 10% gel, 64% first shot stoppage. Eats cheap ammo also, using Winchester WB, 955 fps, 190 flbs, 17 in. pen. in 10% gel, 51% first shot stoppage......I know that there are some, who do not think that these stats are high enough, or powerful enough, but I wouldn't want to be on the receiving end, and it's comfortable, and easily concealable, and has a better DA trigger, than alot of the other mouse guns(breaks at seven lbs.)


----------



## BurgerBoy (Apr 24, 2012)

I carry a Bersa Thunder 9 UC PRO.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I believe that you should consider the S&W M&P family.

I compared the S&W M&P Shield & 9c compact

I decided on the 9c because the sizes are similar and I belt carry










This is a very accurate gun for it's size.

I've put hundreds of rounds through it w/o a flaw at all.

Good luck in your search.

:smt1099


----------



## Bumfighter (Apr 11, 2012)

i think i decided that im gonna go with 9mm for my cal. as my extreme is...i like to keep most of my guns in the same cal. idk if thats reason enough to cut out all other calibers...cause the only s&w shield i could find in my local gun stores was 40 s&w...the nano and lc9 are in plenty here and glock im just not a fan of and on the s&w mp 9c on there website i saw u can get it with a magazine safety whats that? thanks for all the help so far appreciate it


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

If you like Sig, look for a P228. Very nice gun! Carries 13+1 9mm and you can carry P226 mags in a carrier for additional capacity if you are so inclined. With a good IWB holster and good belt, you can easily tuck away a P228 with shorts and t-shirt. If capacity is not a major concern for you, a P239 9mm single stack has a slim profile and carries 8+1 rounds.


----------



## Bumfighter (Apr 11, 2012)

Do you mean p238 by chance?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Bumfighter said:


> Do you mean p238 by chance?


A 238 is a .380, not a 9mm.

The 228 was the predecessor to the 229.


----------



## Bumfighter (Apr 11, 2012)

Ah I was just curious as the 228/229 is almost the same size as the p226 extreme which is why I asked


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Bumfighter said:


> Ah I was just curious as the 228/229 is almost the same size as the p226 extreme which is why I asked


Almost, but not quite. The barrel and grip are both shorter.

Generally speaking, the Glock 19/23, Sig 228/229, HK P2000, M&P 9C etc. ARE the quintessential carry guns. If you want accuracy and reliability, it means sticking with a mid-size pistol. The Walther PPQ is the new kid on the block, and is making a big splash. A lot of people are speaking highly of it and it's worth taking a look at as well, but holsters will be easier to find for the other guns I listed.

The more your shrink a gun, the less mechanical and manual accuracy you get and typically, reliability goes down as well.

If you've decided that you need the most concealability possible, that's when you start looking at the small "pocket" guns like the P238, although there's nothing saying you can't carry the small guns elsewhere. I carried my 238 on my belt for a while and it hid very well.

If current reports continue in a positive trend, I would say that the M&P Sheild will be "The" single stack, sub-compact 9mm of choice for many, at least until the XDS comes out in calibers other than .45.

In terms of caliber for carry, I'm staring to "side" with the more is better camp in terms of capacity and you'll get more ammunition on tap with a 9mm.


----------



## 45 (May 16, 2012)

I would carry a cailber no smaller than 9mm luger because anything smaller than that is to small I knew a guy who shot a rotwroller in shoulder with a .380 twice & the dog didn't even move or yelp or nothing & he was shooting Hornady XTP Hollowpoints at it in fact the dog lunged at him he shot in the face two more times than shot in the back of the head to put it down all done with the same gun


----------



## Bumfighter (Apr 11, 2012)

I think ive decided I'm gonna go with the s&w 9c


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

There are lots of good choices available now

And the S&W 9c is differently at the top of the list IMHO

Congratulations

:smt1099


----------



## pistolero_loco (Sep 27, 2010)

Bumfighter said:


> I think ive decided I'm gonna go with the s&w 9c


That is an excellent choice!


----------

